# Mass Medical Strains



## whytewidow (Aug 24, 2017)

So I got these testers in the magic box today. They are from mass medical. It's Star Pupil x Lambs breath/bread 

Their star pupil is phenomenal. And I haven't looked up lamb breath yet. Any one know anything on it.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2017)

I've got a Prayer Pupil going that smells like the "hippy soap" as described.

Lambsbreath is an old Jamaican strain a sativa, also called lambsbread.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Aug 25, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> So I got these testers in the magic box today. They are from mass medical. It's Star Pupil x Lambs breath/bread
> 
> Their star pupil is phenomenal. And I haven't looked up lamb breath yet. Any one know anything on it.


I have had lambs bread/breath a few months ago. Read it is 95% sativa. Has a very happy euphoric effect. Can't remember much about looks or taste, but it is said to be one of bob marleys favorite strains.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I have had lambs bread/breath a few months ago. Read it is 95% sativa. Has a very happy euphoric effect. Can't remember much about looks or taste, but it is said to be one of bob marleys favorite strains.


I have a Jamaican sativa that while it isn't the strongest it puts you in a really good/irie mood. I kept 4 plants, only have 2 left a short pheno & a male that I'm liking so far. Im growing out his children now one is in mid flower. Had a frosty cherry pheno that I lost but I made plenty of F2's.

Back to Mass Medical, this Prayer Tower is not exactly growing like a tower lol. It's staying pretty squat for a sativa, I kinda wish it had a lil more vigor. It's a fem I want them to grow fast so I can clone & get the seed plant or clone in flower. I bet she will give me a good stretch though we will see.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2017)

Thus is what I'm running now. Pineapple Express v2 and barneys farm blue mammoth auto


----------



## higher self (Dec 31, 2017)

Prayer Pupil at 35 days, this plants is picking up pace. Terps were not there at 1st then they came in strong with a lavender floral soap smell. Im growing a Lavender cross & they smell similar. Also they are slightly purple but not sure if its dur to low temps or genetics.

The plant grows pretty hardy and didnt stretch much. Doesnt like to be watered much, sometimes I will water other plants 3 or 4 times before she likes to be watered again. I have a clone vegging for about a month now in a 5 gal for next round in another month lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2017)

Here' my finished Lambs Pupil from mass medicals.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 31, 2017)

How is it?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

kona gold said:


> How is it?


Doing a 21 day cure and 45 day cure. But sample smoke with no cure. Is super heady. Lots of pressure behind the eyes. Then as that mellows out it works into a really good body buzz.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jan 2, 2018)

I got some packs of his. Not dying to pop them


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> I got some packs of his. Not dying to pop them


K


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jan 4, 2018)

Im a flower some amnesia haze soon


----------



## higher self (Jan 19, 2018)

Prayer Pupil shit is dank! Terps are off the charts!!


----------



## higher self (Jan 30, 2018)

This Prayer Pupil is the best shit ive smoked maybe ever. Only smoked some larf buds that I quick dried but I can feel how this plant was hitting high thc levels from the test he did on this cross. Its not all about the thc of course but the terps are there too!

It makes me feel happy as hell & it last a long time! Nice head buzz for sure while a body high that feels like im being anchored down to the ground. The name Prayer Pupil is fitting as this would make for some good meditation smoke. I think that was Bodhi & MM’s intentions with this cross, this is a keeper for sure! Im going to make a lot of culls & run more clones of this already have a 2 month veg plant in a 5 gal in flower for around 2 weeks.


----------



## g$420 (Feb 1, 2018)

MMS are good people, Ive grown their Star Pupil and Putang and both are stellar and out performed most the garden. I don't know of all the other crosses but their main pupil line is top knotch


----------



## Howard Burn (Feb 6, 2018)

Star pupil 3 weeks from flip


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2018)

I jus got some new testers from MM. Prayer tower x sr-og i believe is what it is.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2018)

higher self said:


> This Prayer Pupil is the best shit ive smoked maybe ever. Only smoked some larf buds that I quick dried but I can feel how this plant was hitting high thc levels from the test he did on this cross. Its not all about the thc of course but the terps are there too!
> 
> It makes me feel happy as hell & it last a long time! Nice head buzz for sure while a body high that feels like im being anchored down to the ground. The name Prayer Pupil is fitting as this would make for some good meditation smoke. I think that was Bodhi & MM’s intentions with this cross, this is a keeper for sure! Im going to make a lot of culls & run more clones of this already have a 2 month veg plant in a 5 gal in flower for around 2 weeks.


Anything that star pupil hits is fire hey. The star pupil I've smoked gets me completely ripped and couchlocked, love it! I've got some of his Pineapple Flo to run too, love the sounds of it!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2018)

My lambs pupil was very strong. Nice long mellow high once it set in. The first 30-45 mins is almost couchlocky. Yeah couchlocky. Stoner word. K anyway back to the smoke report. Has a great fruity taste on inhale, with earthy musty tea flavor on the exhale. It's very headie at first then after the first onset of smoking it does mellow out. That was 22 days cure. I habe two jars that are going 6 months. The smell is very strong. If you have a cut in a baggie in your pocket. Everyone around you knows you do. Bag appeal I give a 7 outta 10. Could be higher but I don't do trim jail very well. I get irritated lol. But if you set and trimmed it right. 9 outta 10 easy. Super frosty. I stressed the hell out of it. Not a single nanner. Took at day 63. Could've went 70 if you want night time nighty nite smoke. But 63 is a good late afternoon jus get home smoke to chill our and relax. I also have restless leg syndrome from earlier years of opiod abuse. It helped with that tremendously.


----------



## Howard Burn (Mar 13, 2018)

Star pupil day 56

    

More info in my journal


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 7, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Prayer Pupil....get some!!


Beautiful fade daayyummm


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 7, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Prayer Pupil....get some!!


You should send those to m.m.s.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm testing some of his Putang Magoo this round. Some seriously vigorous plants too, looking forward to seeing them flower!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 8, 2018)

Star pupil my third run with her, I enjoyed it but about to let the mother go, would def love to try some more mass med , thinking bout the lambs pupil next


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 8, 2018)

Might want to run that putang Magoo just baecause of the name....


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2018)

My prayer pupil was a low yeilder & while it had good terps I have better tastier stuff in my garden now & more sativas in the works so I let it go. It was a nice heady smoke though. 

I have a few more fem seeds to pop but I made a cross of prayer pupil x jelly breath. I started one seed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Star pupil my third run with her, I enjoyed it but about to let the mother go, would def love to try some more mass med , thinking bout the lambs pupil next
> 
> View attachment 4162222 View attachment 4162224


Looks good man!! The lambs pupil by all accounts is pretty dank too! 

I'll keep you posted on the putang magoo too, pretty excited to have it going so far!!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

higher self said:


> This Prayer Pupil is the best shit ive smoked maybe ever. Only smoked some larf buds that I quick dried but I can feel how this plant was hitting high thc levels from the test he did on this cross. Its not all about the thc of course but the terps are there too!
> 
> It makes me feel happy as hell & it last a long time! Nice head buzz for sure while a body high that feels like im being anchored down to the ground. The name Prayer Pupil is fitting as this would make for some good meditation smoke. I think that was Bodhi & MM’s intentions with this cross, this is a keeper for sure! Im going to make a lot of culls & run more clones of this already have a 2 month veg plant in a 5 gal in flower for around 2 weeks.


So glad to hear this. Prayer Pupil will be my first indoor grow ever. I have some Chocolope (freebie from a local), Tombstone and Tomahawk from GPS seed also, but a few of those I'll grow outdoors.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 22, 2019)

I've got Star Pupil x WeaPON X but can't find info on weapon x. if anyone knows that strain can you please spill the beans. thanks in advance.


----------



## Kromb (Jan 26, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> I've got Star Pupil x WeaPON X but can't find info on weapon x. if anyone knows that strain can you please spill the beans. thanks in advance.


Check out my instagram for various shots of it. It's an epic unique purple, mendocino purple x pakistani. Very medicinal, calming, delicious and stoney! Deep purps and good yields.


----------



## Kromb (Jan 26, 2019)

higher self said:


> Prayer Pupil shit is dank! Terps are off the charts!!
> 
> View attachment 4075621
> View attachment 4075622


Looks spot on, glad you are liking it! Nicely grown 


Howard Burn said:


> Star pupil day 56
> 
> View attachment 4105201 View attachment 4105202 View attachment 4105203 View attachment 4105205
> 
> More info in my journal


Beauty


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> I've got Star Pupil x WeaPON X but can't find info on weapon x. if anyone knows that strain can you please spill the beans. thanks in advance.


Also got StarPupil x Weapon X as a freebie, along with Goji Pupil fems. That Goji Pupil freebie is labelled as OUTDOOR seeds....I''m gonna try to get one or two in my tent, Goji OJ has excellent yields. The Prayer Pupil reportedly has low yields, that will be strictly head stash.


----------



## Kromb (Jan 27, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Also got StarPupil x Weapon X as a freebie, along with Goji Pupil fems. That Goji Pupil freebie is labelled as OUTDOOR seeds....I''m gonna try to get one or two in my tent, Goji OJ has excellent yields. The Prayer Pupil reportedly has low yields, that will be strictly head stash.





higher self said:


> My prayer pupil was a low yeilder & while it had good terps I have better tastier stuff in my garden now & more sativas in the works so I let it go. It was a nice heady smoke though.
> 
> I have a few more fem seeds to pop but I made a cross of prayer pupil x jelly breath. I started one seed


Prayer Pupil can yield really well. If you are getting low yields you may wanna pop more beans cause most of them yield very nicely


----------



## Mgalekgolo (Jan 27, 2019)

Wonder if I can get strains from these guys locally now that we have more dispensaries opening in Mass. Shit looks fuegito


----------



## Kromb (Jan 28, 2019)

Mgalekgolo said:


> Wonder if I can get strains from these guys locally now that we have more dispensaries opening in Mass. Shit looks fuegito


Some dispensaries grow the flower. Patriot Care did a nice job on Ricks Pupil and Prayer Pupil. Healthy Pharms has some pretty good Star Pupil. 

A couple other dispensaries have MMS strains too but the commercial medical weed in mass is generally garbage quality at most of the other dispensaries.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Some dispensaries grow the flower. Patriot Care did a nice job on Ricks Pupil and Prayer Pupil. Healthy Pharms has some pretty good Star Pupil.
> 
> A couple other dispensaries have MMS strains too but the commercial medical weed in mass is generally garbage quality at most of the other dispensaries.


Theory Wellness in Great Barrington MA has very good flower.......their distillate is not the best.


----------



## Kromb (Jan 28, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Theory Wellness in Great Barrington MA has very good flower.......their distillate is not the best.


I've never been there but seen some cool bodhi strains on their menu! Would love to see them grow some MMS sometime!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 13, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Check out my instagram for various shots of it. It's an epic unique purple, mendocino purple x pakistani. Very medicinal, calming, delicious and stoney! Deep purps and good yields.


thx. i already follow u but don't know how to find hose pics. i tried to #weapon x and star pupil x weapon x and got no where.


----------



## Kromb (Mar 13, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> thx. i already follow u but don't know how to find hose pics. i tried to #weapon x and star pupil x weapon x and got no where.


it's all over the mass medical strains .com website  enjoy


----------



## Kromb (Mar 13, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> thx. i already follow u but don't know how to find hose pics. i tried to #weapon x and star pupil x weapon x and got no where.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 3, 2019)

I will be adding star pupil to my next seed purchase


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 12, 2019)

prayer pupil week 7


----------



## R Burns (Jun 14, 2019)

Rick's Pupil bx
 
Got the purp down thats for sure. People here in MA love this Co. Idk! This here is the same with most of the Star Pupil crosses that I have seen, really low yields. Its good bud, but not enough to justify the yields. Plus purple is kinda amateur hour. This will be the first that I have grown myself, so I reserve judgement for the next few wks.


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Same buds with better light


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Rick's Pupil bx
> View attachment 4349836
> Got the purp down thats for sure. People here in MA love this Co. Idk! This here is the same with most of the Star Pupil crosses that I have seen, really low yields. Its good bud, but not enough to justify the yields. Plus purple is kinda amateur hour. This will be the first that I have grown myself, so I reserve judgement for the next few wks.


Prayer pupil has been a good producer 2 phenos


----------



## R Burns (Jun 14, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Prayer pupil has been a good producer 2 phenos


Thats more like it! Nice! A buddy of mine just grabbed 2 packs of this. I'll get to take a look at it soon!


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 14, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Thats more like it! Nice! A buddy of mine just grabbed 2 packs of this. I'll get to take a look at it soon!


The one in the pic is actually the smaller faster maturing pheno the other pheno has much larger buds


----------



## Jmass420 (Jun 14, 2019)

pheno 2


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 31, 2019)

Dropped some feminized grape pupil outdoors this year. Should be done by end of September. Looks amazing so far.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 5, 2019)

Goji pupil coming along


----------



## Deketx (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw their stuff earlier this week. It looks good, definitely makes me think about them for my next grow. The low yield doesnt sound good though.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 6, 2019)

ilgm blueberry super frosty and quite impressive for old school blueberry


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So I got these testers in the magic box today. They are from mass medical. It's Star Pupil x Lambs breath/bread
> 
> Their star pupil is phenomenal. And I haven't looked up lamb breath yet. Any one know anything on it.


The best lambsbreath literally smells like a newborn lambs breath. It has a great anti anxiety effect that should compliment the sativa side of the pupil well. I had a cut for a few years that friends called "hypoallergenic weed" because the smoke was so smooth it was actually soothing on the inhale. 

Don't mind the quality of the pics. They're from the cheap phone I had in 2012. Also a bonus pic of a bit of natural pest control from the same photo session.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 10, 2019)

goji pupil not ready yet


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4392703goji pupil not ready yet


Outdoor?


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 10, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Outdoor?


Yes i hope it rains soon to get rid of some of those dandelions looking things


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Yes i hope it rains soon to get rid of some of those dandelions looking things


Would you mind posting a pick of the full bud? That looks like it's really close for this part of the season and I'd really like to see how it looks.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 10, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Would you mind posting a pick of the full bud? That looks like it's really close for this part of the season and I'd really like to see how it looks.


It'll probably be a couple days before I can get the pics i was just taking close ups trying to check the trichs but ill get them


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 10, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> It'll probably be a couple days before I can get the pics i was just taking close ups trying to check the trichs but ill get them


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 11, 2019)

Kromb said:


> Some dispensaries grow the flower. Patriot Care did a nice job on Ricks Pupil and Prayer Pupil. Healthy Pharms has some pretty good Star Pupil.
> 
> A couple other dispensaries have MMS strains too but the commercial medical weed in mass is generally garbage quality at most of the other dispensaries.


The Truth shall set them free ! Garbage isn't even the word the should be ashamed of them self's for selling the shit they do !


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 11, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Awesome, thanks.


    there's a few from that plant


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 11, 2019)

I’d give it a bud wash when you harvest. I always dunk my outdoor plants in a bucket of water to get all the shit off of it.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 11, 2019)

I’d give it a bud wash when you harvest. I always dunk my outdoor plants in a bucket of water to get all the shit off of it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So I got these testers in the magic box today. They are from mass medical. It's Star Pupil x Lambs breath/bread
> 
> Their star pupil is phenomenal. And I haven't looked up lamb breath yet. Any one know anything on it.


That Seed Box is Epic hahaha Now only if they sold those at my Dunkin&Doughnuts


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 12, 2019)

Local East Coast Genetics from these guys anyone know ?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Local East Coast Genetics from these guys anyone know ?


I think Mr E is the only local cut he’s used, both as an S1 and in crosses


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 12, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4392977 View attachment 4392978 View attachment 4392979 View attachment 4392980 there's a few from that plant


So I'm curious. Did they reveg at all? How much direct sun exposure are they getting? It looks like they're going to finish early but the being revegged and being shaded during part of the day can do that and it looks like those things may be going on here.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 12, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> So I'm curious. Did they reveg at all? How much direct sun exposure are they getting? It looks like they're going to finish early but the being revegged and being shaded during part of the day can do that and it looks like those things may be going on here.


they never revegged they were getting cut short on sunlight as the sun shifted but I moved them into pretty much all day light i don't know ive got another one looks and smells different not even one red hair i was thinking maybe because of it's age they were born in March idk lol but id definitely like to see it go a couple more weeks plus it's like super hot and dry here right now


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 12, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> they never revegged they were getting cut short on sunlight as the sun shifted but I moved them into pretty much all day light i don't know ive got another one looks and smells different not even one red hair i was thinking maybe because of it's age they were born in March idk lol but id definitely like to see it go a couple more weeks plus it's like super hot and dry here right now


Ok, could just be a funky pheno. The odd 3 bladed leaves had me wondering. Thanks for the info. With my Pacific Northwest climate early finishers are a big deal.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 12, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Ok, could just be a funky pheno. The odd 3 bladed leaves had me wondering. Thanks for the info. With my Pacific Northwest climate early finishers are a big deal.


It used to be here too im pretty high in the Appalachians but global warming is real 90 in mid September i remember frost in mid September lol


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 12, 2019)

Goji Pupil early flower . A little love, sunshine, and let her do her thing she can become a massive plant. This is in 5 gallon bucket outdoors been growing since April just hit end of week 3 budswell time


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 12, 2019)

darkzero2 said:


> Goji Pupil early flower . A little love, sunshine, and let her do her thing she can become a massive plant. This is in 5 gallon bucket outdoors been growing since April just hit end of week 3 budswell time
> 
> View attachment 4393633 View attachment 4393634 View attachment 4393635


Mines been blooming 9 weeks now it started first week of July


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 12, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Mines been blooming 9 weeks now it started first week of July View attachment 4393644


Nice like clockwork mines always start showing sex around august 15th here no matter the strain


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 12, 2019)

Got my 3rd mms strain started indicator number 11


----------



## garyschandling (Sep 13, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Got my 3rd mms strain started indicator number 11


Indicator 11 can produce some big fat leaves and I dont think they stretched very much. For me maybe a 1 or 1.5x stretch.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 13, 2019)

garyschandling said:


> Indicator 11 can produce some big fat leaves and I dont think they stretched very much. For me maybe a 1 or 1.5x stretch.


Those are some nice young buds they definitely look different than prayer pupil and gogi pupil at that stage of growth


----------



## garyschandling (Sep 13, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Those are some nice young buds they definitely look different than prayer pupil and gogi pupil at that stage of growth





Jmass420 said:


> Those are some nice young buds they definitely look different than prayer pupil and gogi pupil at that stage of growth


The stems on the fan leaves are very thick. Im currently growing indicator 11 and on week 4. Those shots above were probably from week 2 of flower.


----------



## grimplestix (Sep 15, 2019)

goji pupil on day 37 flower


----------



## grimplestix (Sep 15, 2019)

She is shockingly fast in flower and rock hard. Deep musk perfume and berry grape. Strong, balanced buzz. 2nd run on her


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks really tasty


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 16, 2019)

grimplestix said:


> goji pupil on day 37 flower View attachment 4395167View attachment 4395168View attachment 4395169


That is really nice like the purple on it hope mine turns soon


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Still setting up about to start the stack/swell phase soon. This is nearing end of week 3 already fed flower tea beginning of week 3 and last part when gonna be made and fed tomorrow a day before week 4 begins, it's about to get nuts.


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 19, 2019)

goji bout ready


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

After listening to the PC episode he's in I want to try his Star Pupil, but a 100$ for 6 beans is a little too pricey for my taste. Especially when I can get a fire bodhi pack of 12+ for 70$... Maybe next time some of the seed banks have a sale ill pick some up and give them a run.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> After listening to the PC episode he's in I want to try his Star Pupil, but a 100$ for 6 beans is a little too pricey for my taste. Especially when I can get a fire bodhi pack of 12+ for 70$... Maybe next time some of the seed banks have a sale ill pick some up and give them a run.


Agreed on the price being up there but they are fems and you’re all bud guaranteed to find at least one keeper. I had 7 seeds in my pack, plus whatever freebie he’s including, which is some sort of Panama crosses with star pupil


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Agreed on the price being up there but they are fems and you’re all bud guaranteed to find at least one keeper. I had 7 seeds in my pack, plus whatever freebie he’s including, which is some sort of Panama crosses with star pupil


I think if he offered it in a 12 or at least a 10 pack, id be a lot more accepted of a 100$ pack. But 16$+ for a single bean is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I think if he offered it in a 12 or at least a 10 pack, id be a lot more accepted of a 100$ pack. But 16$+ for a single bean is a bit of a stretch...


I also got 7 in prayer pupil 100 percent germination just ran the free gogi it is pretty phenomenal so im currently running his free indicator number 11 so really i got 19 seeds for the price i wanna try the star and lambs pupils in the future and the grape too


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> I also got 7 in prayer pupil 100 percent germination just ran the free gogi it is pretty phenomenal so im currently running his free indicator number 11 so really i got 19 seeds for the price i wanna try the star and lambs pupils in the future and the grape too


So you grabbed 1 prayer pupil pack and received 2 freebee packs? Im confused


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> So you grabbed 1 prayer pupil pack and received 2 freebee packs? Im confused


Yes sir from dcse


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 21, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Yes sir from dcse


Ahhhh ok. I was also eyeing his Grape pupil but I dont think I could afford 200 bucks on beans atm...


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 21, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Ahhhh ok. I was also eyeing his Grape pupil but I dont think I could afford 200 bucks on beans atm...


Honestly, I’d either go with grape Pupil or his putang that was just re-released


----------



## Apalchen (Sep 24, 2019)

Snagged a pack of putang cause was afraid they would sell out. I originally was keeping my eye on them for a buddy cause he is depressed and looking for sativa to hopefully brighten his day. I noticed over the last month or two I've been feeling kinda down too. This grind is finally getting to me. Working all day then coming home and working a lot of the evening is leaving me feeling kinda drained. So I'll pop these as soon as they get here and see what she can do to help us out. In the mean time I'm gonna try to get some tables and drippers and cut back on some of this work, that's just hard when the room seems to always be loaded. 
This is my first time running mms gear are they stable as far as bananas? Also the descriptions of effects sound great has anyone noticed if they actually live up to the descriptions?


----------



## Jmass420 (Sep 24, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Snagged a pack of putang cause was afraid they would sell out. I originally was keeping my eye on them for a buddy cause he is depressed and looking for sativa to hopefully brighten his day. I noticed over the last month or two I've been feeling kinda down too. This grind is finally getting to me. Working all day then coming home and working a lot of the evening is leaving me feeling kinda drained. So I'll pop these as soon as they get here and see what she can do to help us out. In the mean time I'm gonna try to get some tables and drippers and cut back on some of this work, that's just hard when the room seems to always be loaded.
> This is my first time running mms gear are they stable as far as bananas? Also the descriptions of effects sound great has anyone noticed if they actually live up to the descriptions?


This is my 3rd straight run with them not 1 banana prayer pupil was dead on got goji pupil hanging now i rate it exceptional i understand exactly what you're say3i lat block and stone all day and garden all night the prayer pupil was such a good energy boost and mood enhancer for me good luck im sure you will love the genetics


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 24, 2019)

Apalchen said:


> Snagged a pack of putang cause was afraid they would sell out. I originally was keeping my eye on them for a buddy cause he is depressed and looking for sativa to hopefully brighten his day. I noticed over the last month or two I've been feeling kinda down too. This grind is finally getting to me. Working all day then coming home and working a lot of the evening is leaving me feeling kinda drained. So I'll pop these as soon as they get here and see what she can do to help us out. In the mean time I'm gonna try to get some tables and drippers and cut back on some of this work, that's just hard when the room seems to always be loaded.
> This is my first time running mms gear are they stable as far as bananas? Also the descriptions of effects sound great has anyone noticed if they actually live up to the descriptions?


Definitely stable and anything with Star Pupil seems to be a mood enhancer/helper


----------



## pepedindunuffin (Sep 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> After listening to the PC episode he's in I want to try his Star Pupil, but a 100$ for 6 beans is a little too pricey for my taste. Especially when I can get a fire bodhi pack of 12+ for 70$... Maybe next time some of the seed banks have a sale ill pick some up and give them a run.


FiveStar is a new release and is kinda like a StarPupil remix, Labyrinth has them 40% with a free pack of Acapulco Gold. Probably the best deal i've seen on MMS gear, don't think i've ever seen 50% off.


----------



## grimplestix (Sep 27, 2019)

Goji pupil snap off accident day 48 flower. Early sample plucked and dried from day 45ish


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 27, 2019)

pepedindunuffin said:


> FiveStar is a new release and is kinda like a StarPupil remix, Labyrinth has them 40% with a free pack of Acapulco Gold. Probably the best deal i've seen on MMS gear, don't think i've ever seen 50% off.


never heard of labyrinth, I assume its a seed bank?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 28, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> never heard of labyrinth, I assume its a seed bank?


Good luck getting the site to work. I believe MMS had a falling out with Labyrinth


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 7, 2019)

Goji pupil starting to get some purple. Love how it stacks it's buds and the smell of berry's


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 30, 2019)

Goji pupil at Harvest


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 2, 2019)

Here some of my goji ive got some more i need to get some pics of that's like super dark purple


----------



## sega megadrive (Nov 14, 2019)

just picked up a pack of pan jam from mms will be running them down in oz next summer


----------



## Otzi (Nov 17, 2019)

Has anyone ever ran Mr. E S1? Got some of those beans at the Harvest Cup along with a few Flat Earth freebies. Popping some now just curious if anyone has experience with it (how it grows ect)


----------



## garyschandling (Nov 20, 2019)

Indicator 11 before the chop. Smelling berry terps on the dried bud. purple streaks when broken up. That Goji looks good!
View attachment b4Harvest10.22.19_3.jpg


----------



## crownpoodle (Feb 28, 2020)

Otzi said:


> Has anyone ever ran Mr. E S1? Got some of those beans at the Harvest Cup along with a few Flat Earth freebies. Popping some now just curious if anyone has experience with it (how it grows ect)


Any feedback on the Flat Earth? I've got some a week old.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone else lucky enough to snag Drippy Eye? I'm super stoked to start that one, also excited to check out this new strain with the Katsu parent.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 1, 2020)

has anyone actually smoked PuTang?

Is it worth the hype?


----------



## stealthfader508 (Mar 2, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> Anyone else lucky enough to snag Drippy Eye? I'm super stoked to start that one, also excited to check out this new strain with the Katsu parent.


yes I got a pack, they went so fast ... I refreshed at 420 exactly and there were only 12 left .. in the half second it took me to click buy they were already down to 8 ... just in time to get one going for outdoor season


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Mar 2, 2020)

stealthfader508 said:


> yes I got a pack, they went so fast ... I refreshed at 420 exactly and there were only 12 left .. in the half second it took me to click buy they were already down to 8 ... just in time to get one going for outdoor season


Glad you got it too! I wasn't sure if I was going to buy one or not but like you, I saw the numbers just drop as the seconds rolled on. Very happy with my purchase! Super excited for the Haze cross coming out next week!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if Dandelion Gum will be back on the menu or is the strain gone for good?


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 16, 2020)

Popped 2 Panama Goo S1's a friend gave to me, took a minute to germinate but they're going strong...


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 16, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> Does anyone know if Dandelion Gum will be back on the menu or is the strain gone for good?


i dont know but i just got Dandelion Gum V2 as a freebie when i got Kernal PuTang

it says Amnesia Haze x Fisheye OG

what was the genetics of the original Dandelion Gum?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 17, 2020)

Dandelion gum is amnesia pupil x blue magoo bx 2 . 
I have tried star pupil , prayer pupil, amnesia pupil, and dandelion gum. Star pupil and prayer pupil were a waste of space and time for me. Although i have seen other positive feedback from others. Just relaying my experience with single packs. Amnesia pupil has some amazing stuff, but all the effects were very heady and no body. Did not keep any as long term keepers. But if i was a commercial grower i would keep the amnesia pupil, amazing tersp, bag appeal, and yield. The high just did not click with my endocannabinoid system.
Now the dandelion gum!! All the phenos were strong. They had amnesia pupil terps. Great bag appeal. A very strong and balanced high. One of the phenos was one of the best highs i have experienced in the past 20+ years off of these poly-hybrid, mutt strains (i say this with affection, settle down, lol). Amazing body high, and you feel the effects immediately. All phenos were on lower side for the yield. It is super rare for me to go back for seconds , but damn i want another pack of that dandelion gum.

I highly recommend you folks out there with a pack in your vaults getting to germing these gems while you still can!


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 17, 2020)

Star Pupil X Stardog 

Huge spears, nice branches that grew Straight up with no need of support at all, super solid stalks, big producer. Absolutely fantastic smoke, easy to trim. Obviously I cooked her a bit, she was forgiving enough so that the final product was still amazing. I bred her to a plant that was at least as nice and their offspring turned out fantastic too. So not just a great plant to grow but also a great plant to breed with. 

I didn't run the freebie (Gojixpupil) because I was afraid of hermies, but maybe I'll give them a shot outdoors.

If he makes more of these you couldn't go wrong picking some up, I'm really picky and I rate these as some of the best seeds I've been lucky enough to get my hands on.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Mar 24, 2020)

7 grape pupil and a Neville chem haze in the middle. Keep you all updated


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 25, 2020)

Star Pupil x Stardog after curing for a few months. I pollinated this plant, although not this part of the plant. There will still be a handful of seeds in these buds, I have already gone through the buds that I hit heavy with pollen, these just got some drift on them. The pollen was older, some of the last of the pollen from a favorite Posen male, long since sacrificed to the gods that imposed plant limits. I wasn't sure I'd get any seeds at all, so I was happy to get more than I expected, but still I'll be careful not to run this through a grinder, until I've gone through them very carefully. I HATE it when I hear my grinder go crunch.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 24, 2020)

Picked up the Kernel Pupil. 4/20 limited sale again, I loved last years, so why not give them another shot.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Apr 26, 2020)

5 grape pupil and 1 putang neville chem. Stoked for this run! Day 1 of flower


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 26, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> 5 grape pupil and 1 putang neville chem. Stoked for this run! Day 1 of flower


Is your training based on his podcast? I’m going with the bend/not-topping method this round based on something he said


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Apr 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Is your training based on his podcast? I’m going with the bend/not-topping method this round based on something he said


I've always used lst. I dont like the time it takes to come back from topping! Also I hate cutting the top of my plants seems unnatural imo.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 27, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> I've always used lst. I dont like the time it takes to come back from topping! Also I hate cutting the top of my plants seems unnatural imo.


The only time I "top" plants anymore is if I'm trying to slow them down a bit. For instance; If I have some plants that I know are going to stretch a lot and I have some others that don't, I'll top the stretchers and lst the rest or even grow them without either. Just depends on how I'm trying to fill my canopy up before the flip to 12/12. Same thing goes for plants that I'm going to use as mothers or fathers, I top them for various reasons. And I've had plenty of plants topped by deer, so it's kinda sorta natural. It has it's uses but the lst is the bomb, especially for certain strains, it's quicker and there is less chance of introducing disease.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Apr 27, 2020)

18six50 said:


> The only time I "top" plants anymore is if I'm trying to slow them down a bit. For instance; If I have some plants that I know are going to stretch a lot and I have some others that don't, I'll top the stretchers and lst the rest or even grow them without either. Just depends on how I'm trying to fill my canopy up before the flip to 12/12. Same thing goes for plants that I'm going to use as mothers or fathers, I top them for various reasons. And I've had plenty of plants topped by deer, so it's kinda sorta natural. It has it's uses but the lst is the bomb, especially for certain strains, it's quicker and there is less chance of introducing disease.


Nice. I like what you said. Well put my friend. Might have to top a few stretchers I have next run!


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Grape pupil update! What a fun grow. Smoke test in a week


----------



## Otzi (Jul 2, 2020)

crownpoodle said:


> Any feedback on the Flat Earth? I've got some a week old.


I waited a while to run the Flat Earth. They are in week 6 flower now, will update results. I have each of the 3 seeds cloned so will also have a second run for comparison.

Mr E S1 was very good, all 4 seeds grew consistent to each other. They didn't seem to get very big, limited yield off a 4 week veg. Could of been my fault, will need to try running again. 

Decided to run Grape Pupil next, just ordered them from WellGrownSeeds at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 2, 2020)

Here are 3 different phenos of Putang. This has not been the smoothest run for me but I started with 54 various plants from seed, over 10 different strains. After final selection and eliminating herms I was left with 44 plants all from different seed, that combined with the first run in this new spot made for a very hard run but I'm almost done.
This is day 50. I have 5 Putang altogether, all of them turning out really nice 4 out of 5 are purple. All have a great smell with some kinda of orange citrus background on most.





This is a crystal castles freebie, she is over 6ft tall. (That's a 6 ft stake) the pictures don't really do her justice not to mention I over vegged this room quite a bit if she finishes in a decent window she will get another run.


----------



## Mike_Poncho (Jul 3, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Grape pupil update! What a fun grow. Smoke test in a week


That looks sick man! I'm really close to ordering some grape pupil seeds for my first ever grow, super interested to hear you thoughts on the smoke test.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 3, 2020)

Has anyone run the Eastcoasterlamb yet? Thinking about picking up a pack during the DCSE sale tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jul 3, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Here are 3 different phenos of Putang. This has not been the smoothest run for me but I started with 54 various plants from seed, over 10 different strains. After final selection and eliminating herms I was left with 44 plants all from different seed, that combined with the first run in this new spot made for a very hard run but I'm almost done.
> This is day 50. I have 5 Putang altogether, all of them turning out really nice 4 out of 5 are purple. All have a great smell with some kinda of orange citrus background on most.
> View attachment 4612395
> View attachment 4612396
> ...


Did any of the putang Herm? Just curious, I have 2 in veg right now.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jul 3, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Did any of the putang Herm? Just curious, I have 2 in veg right now.


My grape pupil threw nanners late. One plant had a ton of them. The rest was one or 2


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 3, 2020)

Funny because he always claims his strains won’t herm. His ego and self marketing hype has gotten to his head. He also claimed he’d never release strains that herm’d during testing, and if they did would just give them away. He’s now selling the indigo grape while also stating that 30% herm. Maybe Dynasty was right


----------



## Otzi (Jul 3, 2020)

Has anyone finished Flat Earth / Round Earth?

Have 3 Flat Earth going now, one of them has really distinct and unique leaves on it, almost doesn't even look like a cannabis plant. Will be harvesting it in a couple weeks and the clone of it is growing the same way (as expected)


----------



## Pupelle (Jul 4, 2020)

Otzi said:


> Has anyone finished Flat Earth / Round Earth?
> 
> Have 3 Flat Earth going now, one of them has really distinct and unique leaves on it, almost doesn't even look like a cannabis plant. Will be harvesting it in a couple weeks and the clone of it is growing the same way (as expected)


Let's see the pics! Sounds like a really cool mutant.
Flat Earth and Round Earth vary from classic nice and pupily all the way to "so strong it feels laced" kind of weed  and generally yield well, too!


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 4, 2020)

I would def order some Putang if any is available


MickeyBlanco said:


> Did any of the putang Herm? Just curious, I have 2 in veg right now.


No herms on the Putang I think my pack was supposed to have 6 and only had 5 but all 5 were stable, if I find the odd banana while trimming I'll come back and let ya know but I looked hard for the first 45 days and had some other strains that did but no sign in the Putang so far. Seems to be very nice genetics stems are strong, smell is great, I did have one pheno that produced smaller buds but the other 4 are chunky.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jul 8, 2020)

How does Putang smoke? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 9, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> How does Putang smoke? Does it live up to the hype?


Not sure yet won't know for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 12, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> How does Putang smoke? Does it live up to the hype?


The Putang is for me amazing. Tastes and smells great (pupil funk with oranges) is sufficiently potent(I pull a little early for fatigue) and bag appeal is off the charts...just beautiful. The most amazing thing about this smoke is that when it wears off, I feel better than before I smoked it. I have some depression, anxiety and I can't believe the difference. I have stopped taking xanax and Lexi pro because the putang manages all my symptoms. A bowl of putang every other day keeps me happy, optimistic...amazing. Obviously, I use it for medical purposes, but smoke some putang and take a hike, colors are sharper and it's like it's the first time I have seen the sun after a long winter. I am trying not to go over the top but I can't help it, this plant has changed my life. Pics prayer pupil on left and one of my 2 keeper phenoms of putang on the right
HTH


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 12, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> The Putang is for me amazing. Tastes and smells great (pupil funk with oranges) is sufficiently potent(I pull a little early for fatigue) and bag appeal is off the charts...just beautiful. The most amazing thing about this smoke is that when it wears off, I feel better than before I smoked it. I have some depression, anxiety and I can't believe the difference. I have stopped taking xanax and Lexi pro because the putang manages all my symptoms. A bowl of putang every other day keeps me happy, optimistic...amazing. Obviously, I use it for medical purposes, but smoke some putang and take a hike, colors are sharper and it's like it's the first time I have seen the sun after a long winter. I am trying not to go over the top but I can't help it, this plant has changed my life. Pics prayer pupil on left and one of my 2 keeper phenoms of putang on the right
> HTH


Also, some shots of kernels putang and Mr E Pupil. Mr E pupil is a perfectly growing plant but a little slow. Good 50/50 hybrid with a heavy yield. I am officially a MMS Junky, anything the pupil touches, HAPPINESS!


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 12, 2020)

Potency means little it’s effects that count. But everyone has a different system so we have to find what works for us individually . Don’t lose that individual plant or you may not find it again. Peace sdd420


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 12, 2020)

Guarding it with my life


----------



## Khyber420 (Jul 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> The Putang is for me amazing. Tastes and smells great (pupil funk with oranges) is sufficiently potent(I pull a little early for fatigue) and bag appeal is off the charts...just beautiful. The most amazing thing about this smoke is that when it wears off, I feel better than before I smoked it. I have some depression, anxiety and I can't believe the difference. I have stopped taking xanax and Lexi pro because the putang manages all my symptoms. A bowl of putang every other day keeps me happy, optimistic...amazing. Obviously, I use it for medical purposes, but smoke some putang and take a hike, colors are sharper and it's like it's the first time I have seen the sun after a long winter. I am trying not to go over the top but I can't help it, this plant has changed my life. Pics prayer pupil on left and one of my 2 keeper phenoms of putang on the right
> HTH


Wow. Torn on whether I need to spend another $200 on a pack of seeds. Ugh. lol.


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> The Putang is for me amazing. Tastes and smells great (pupil funk with oranges) is sufficiently potent(I pull a little early for fatigue) and bag appeal is off the charts...just beautiful. The most amazing thing about this smoke is that when it wears off, I feel better than before I smoked it. I have some depression, anxiety and I can't believe the difference. I have stopped taking xanax and Lexi pro because the putang manages all my symptoms. A bowl of putang every other day keeps me happy, optimistic...amazing. Obviously, I use it for medical purposes, but smoke some putang and take a hike, colors are sharper and it's like it's the first time I have seen the sun after a long winter. I am trying not to go over the top but I can't help it, this plant has changed my life. Pics prayer pupil on left and one of my 2 keeper phenoms of putang on the right
> HTH


This is exactly why I bought this strain. I have a patient who is a recluse and he stays pretty depressed. I'm hopeful that this will help him. He is always asking for uplifting meds and since I told him about this he keeps asking when the antidepressants will be done,lol. I only have a few days left on mine so about to find out. How long do you flower yours. As stressed as I've been I'm hoping that it will help me as well.


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 13, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Wow. Torn on whether I need to spend another $200 on a pack of seeds. Ugh. lol.


Only $125...lol


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 13, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> This is exactly why I bought this strain. I have a patient who is a recluse and he stays pretty depressed. I'm hopeful that this will help him. He is always asking for uplifting meds and since I told him about this he keeps asking when the antidepressants will be done,lol. I only have a few days left on mine so about to find out. How long do you flower yours. As stressed as I've been I'm hoping that it will help me as well.


I pull mine right at 9 weeks but they could definitely go another week. Hopefully this will work for your patient, its definitely has a pretty good chance of helping. I have read a bunch about Putang, and a lot of people have positive results Good luck
Peace


----------



## Khyber420 (Jul 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Only $125...lol


CAD comes out to 200


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 13, 2020)

Well shit, that is flipping expensive...lol


----------



## Coalcat (Jul 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Funny because he always claims his strains won’t herm. His ego and self marketing hype has gotten to his head. He also claimed he’d never release strains that herm’d during testing, and if they did would just give them away. He’s now selling the indigo grape while also stating that 30% herm. Maybe Dynasty was right


He also hates on cookies and says it has all these bad effects and I mean he really really hated on anything cookies...full instagram posts about how it brings out the bad in people and it’s horrible. He did this a ton too. (Which whatever...his opinion. A little dramatic but whatever)Then he does a “collab” with thug pug that has cookies in it....but this one is the one that is ok. That told me a lot right there. He is good at marketing and “scarcity” I’ll give him that. I have the original putang seeds he released and they are very good. Star pupil was good too. Good breeder but better marketer.


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Funny because he always claims his strains won’t herm. His ego and self marketing hype has gotten to his head. He also claimed he’d never release strains that herm’d during testing, and if they did would just give them away. He’s now selling the indigo grape while also stating that 30% herm. Maybe Dynasty was right


Where is he saying, indigo grapes will harm 30%. I would like to read it because I am one of the ones to get one of the 60 packs that sold out in a minute
Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 13, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Where is he saying, indigo grapes will harm 30%. I would like to read it because I am one of the ones to get one of the 60 packs that sold out in a minute
> Peace


The only herms I had were with Prayer glue and lots of people here with glue crosses struggle with herms. I will be trying this glue cross next, Show and Tell from Annunaki(gg4 x huckleberry soda)





Show & Tell – Annunaki Genetics Seed Co







annunakigenetics.com


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 13, 2020)

Chopping this beauty tomorrow. Had a little light trouble with her, tomorrow is 10 weeks


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 14, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Where is he saying, indigo grapes will harm 30%. I would like to read it because I am one of the ones to get one of the 60 packs that sold out in a minute
> Peace


It was in an email sent to his mailing list. I deleted it so I can’t screenshot it for you


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 14, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> It was in an email sent to his mailing list. I deleted it so I can’t screenshot it for you


I am in the mailing list, I will try to find it. I was going to pop the whole pack anyway but this clinches it. Keep my fingers crossed for a keeper. Thanks for the heads up
Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 14, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Has anyone run the Eastcoasterlamb yet? Thinking about picking up a pack during the DCSE sale tomorrow.


What up man, Eastcoasterlamb, heavenly sativa, grape pupil andIndigo grapes ( for direct comparison and DutchSoda (dutch treat x huckleberry soda.annunakigenetics)which is also a 12 weeker, she will be in the tent the Elamb. Hopeing for a big pull on that one 2 large yield 12 week strains. Its going to take awhile but I will try to post about them.
After that 16 week plus Acapulco gold and some equatorial sativa. I love not for profit growing, such an exciting and rewarding growing whatever the hell you want
Peace


----------



## Otzi (Jul 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> What up man, Eastcoasterlamb, heavenly sativa, grape pupil andIndigo grapes ( for direct comparison and DutchSoda (dutch treat x huckleberry soda.annunakigenetics)which is also a 12 weeker, she will be in the tent the Elamb. Hopeing for a big pull on that one 2 large yield 12 week strains. Its going to take awhile but I will try to post about them.
> After that 16 week plus Acapulco gold and some equatorial sativa. I love not for profit growing, such an exciting and rewarding growing whatever the hell you want
> Peace


Please report back on Indigo Grapes, really intrigued with Indigo Child and its crosses


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 16, 2020)

Otzi said:


> Please report back on Indigo Grapes, really intrigued with Indigo Child and its crosses


Will do, I am excited about these! I tried to get the indigo child backcross yesterday but I missed, they sold out in under a minute! I had it in my cart hit checkout and the were gone....Damnit!


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Jul 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Will do, I am excited about these! I tried to get the indigo child backcross yesterday but I missed, they sold out in under a minute! I had it in my cart hit checkout and the were gone....Damnit!


Same problem....


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 16, 2020)

Got a couple more mass medical coming down. Prayer pupil(front) 2nd Putang keeper pheno


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 16, 2020)

Prayer pupil


----------



## Bpeace (Jul 16, 2020)

Putang#2


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have the Kernel Pupil flowering right now.... It's VERY nice. I'll get some pics one of these days. 

I freaking love Mass Medical Strains, I am not kidding. They have never let me down yet, these ones are huge and frosty. 

I don't want to knock another company in this thread, so I won't mention their name. (It's not anyone who's a regular on this site anyway) However, I bought another strain that was supposed to be similar in harvest times, stretch, etc. to run at the same time, under the exact same conditions and these Kernel Pupil are simply kicking their asses all over the road, it's just not even close. Wish I'd just run the MM strains.

Mass Medical for the Win, for sure, not even close.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 22, 2020)

Just ordered a pack of putang. Can’t wait!


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> The Putang is for me amazing. Tastes and smells great (pupil funk with oranges) is sufficiently potent(I pull a little early for fatigue) and bag appeal is off the charts...just beautiful. The most amazing thing about this smoke is that when it wears off, I feel better than before I smoked it. I have some depression, anxiety and I can't believe the difference. I have stopped taking xanax and Lexi pro because the putang manages all my symptoms. A bowl of putang every other day keeps me happy, optimistic...amazing. Obviously, I use it for medical purposes, but smoke some putang and take a hike, colors are sharper and it's like it's the first time I have seen the sun after a long winter. I am trying not to go over the top but I can't help it, this plant has changed my life. Pics prayer pupil on left and one of my 2 keeper phenoms of putang on the right
> HTH


This. Is. Fantastic.

And that's the reason PuTang is so loved  I feel very similarly about her effects as well. Happy to hear every time this strain helps people. There will be another seed batch in January or so, and going for a big one so they will hopefully stay in stock for everyone who needs this medicine to have access.


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 5, 2020)

A couple shots of the kernels putang. This is a purple pheno and you can hardly tell because she is so frosty!


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 7, 2020)

I took a tester bud from the bottom of the kernels putang and wow! My old fatigued ass was on fire! Working like a madman in the garden for 3 hours! Which is huge for me! Taste is pupil funk and sharp citrus haze, which I think will be great all cured up.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 8, 2020)

Fuck Mass Medical.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

OK, Soooooooo. Just ordered grape pupil and the grape pupil v2. Should be a fun side by side run.


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 8, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> OK, Soooooooo. Just ordered grape pupil and the grape pupil v2. Should be a fun side by side run.


Definitely should be fun. Hopefully, the yields are a little better on the V2. I was planning on running the indigo grapes next to the grape pupil and see if the effects are markedly different


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Aug 8, 2020)

kwigybo88 said:


> Fuck Mass Medical.


Wow. That's pretty negative. Hope your day gets better!


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 8, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Wow. That's pretty negative. Hope your day gets better!


Needs some pupil happiness..lol


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Aug 8, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Needs some pupil happiness..lol


Yes, isn't that ironic!


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 18, 2020)

I hear Mass Medical was caught trying to rename other breeders work? Where can I get the scoop on that?


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 18, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> I hear Mass Medical was caught trying to rename other breeders work? Where can I get the scoop on that?


I haven't heard that but it sounds awfully suspicious. Like someone is trying to take their market share back from a great breeder. All I can say is the strains I have grown from mass medical have been unique with special effects that he actually breeds for
HTH


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 18, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> I hear Mass Medical was caught trying to rename other breeders work? Where can I get the scoop on that?


Who started saying that and who has spread that information to you? Also, what breeder was robbed? 

Rumors aren't always true but they are always revealing about someone involved in it!!


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 18, 2020)

Allegedly Blue Magoo bx2 was being passed off as something else before and other breeders work was renamed as well until a friend of MMS came forward. Just curious.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 18, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Allegedly Blue Magoo bx2 was being passed off as something else before and other breeders work was renamed as well until a friend of MMS came forward. Just curious.


Dynasty called him out. I’ve also heard rumors about using The Evelyn as his own. He’s a young kid/guy with an ego


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 19, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Dynasty called him out. I’ve also heard rumors about using The Evelyn as his own. He’s a young kid/guy with an ego


yeah but his work is backing him up..I never tried his gear but as I read he breeda trully medical strains.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 19, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> yeah but his work is backing him up..I never tried his gear but as I read he breeda trully medical strains.


I’m not knocking his gear, just him. He’s a BIG hypocrite. Says he’d never work/smoke cookies/hype, now he’s messing with IHG and others. He’d never SELL herm gear, but in his email letter about his Indigo bx says that 30-40% herm but the keepers are worth it...all for the low low of $125 for 7 beans


----------



## Weedbaser (Aug 19, 2020)

I wasn't happy with my pack of his that I tried. Top $$$ for some B grade seeds, a hermie, a resinous plant with no buzz and 1 pretty nice plant with really good terps and an OK high.


----------



## cardgenius (Aug 19, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Allegedly Blue Magoo bx2 was being passed off as something else before and other breeders work was renamed as well until a friend of MMS came forward. Just curious.


Wonder if this is why he uses that voice changer in his podcast. Worried someone might run up on him one day?


----------



## cardgenius (Aug 19, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m not knocking his gear, just him. He’s a BIG hypocrite. Says he’d never work/smoke cookies/hype, now he’s messing with IHG and others. He’d never SELL herm gear, but in his email letter about his Indigo bx says that 30-40% herm but the keepers are worth it...all for the low low of $125 for 7 beans


I remember one time he made a post railing against dispensary weed and the chase for high THC% and then a few days later bragged about how high one of his strains tested.


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 19, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Wonder if this is why he uses that voice changer in his podcast. Worried someone might run up on him one day?


He claims to have 20 years experience but is in his late 20’s. The voice changer is supposedly to keep weed away from his other company since his voice is recognizable to some.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Bpeace (Aug 19, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> I remember one time he made a post railing against dispensary weed and the chase for high THC% and then a few days later bragged about how high one of his strains tested.


I am not trying to be his apologist, but people misspeak or generally fuck up all the time.About cookies and THC %, If i remember correctly, it was about ONLY breeding for high thc, with no other considerations before slamming the plant together and get the same industrial crap that all smells and feels the same. And the cookies shade he was throwin was talking about everyone in the country putting out cookies crosses with no thoughtful reason why. Again, not trying to be his apologist just offering some nuance
HTH
BP


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 19, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> I am not trying to be his apologist, but people misspeak or generally fuck up all the time.About cookies and THC %, If i remember correctly, it was about ONLY breeding for high thc, with no other considerations before slamming the plant together and get the same industrial crap that all smells and feels the same. And the cookies shade he was throwin was talking about everyone in the country putting out cookies crosses with no thoughtful reason why. Again, not trying to be his apologist just offering some nuance
> HTH
> BP


He’s also said that smoking cookies will make you depressed


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 19, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> He’s also said that smoking cookies will make you depressed


I am sure it does to some percentage of the population. Then add I industrial scale growing, I am sure that number goes up. Industrial scale growing which actually does make me depressed,I guess more accurately more depressed, and is the reason I started growing in the first place, to find the right medicine for me that I know has never seen a chemical or pesticide

Peace


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 19, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> He claims to have 20 years experience but is in his late 20’s. The voice changer is supposedly to keep weed away from his other company since his voice is recognizable to some.


Exactly this. He never goes to shows himself, always uses a voice changer on podcasts, and hypes the ever living shit out of his stuff. The voice changer, in part, is because one can tell from audio how young someone is by the timbre of their voice, which would prove exactly that he doesn’t have nearly the growing experience implied. 

I’m also 80% convinced he’s got multiple shill accounts on IG to help him hype his stuff every time he does an IG q/a. Also...I’ve seen at least two accounts that are obviously him here on RIU, so multiple accounts on IG don’t seem too far fetched.


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't know all could be true, all I can say strains I have grown (only 6 thus far) have been exactly what he said they were. If it only has a medium yield he says so. Honesty to customers, especially to me...lol, I hold in high regard. 

Peace


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 20, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> I don't know all could be true, all I can say strains I have grown (only 6 thus far) have been exactly what he said they were. If it only has a medium yield he says so. Honesty to customers, especially to me...lol, I hold in high regard.
> 
> Peace


What matters is that you are happy with your experience. I can’t personally support him anymore. I have nothing positive to add to this thread so I’m out.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Aug 20, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Allegedly Blue Magoo bx2 was being passed off as something else before and other breeders work was renamed as well until a friend of MMS came forward. Just curious.


 Blue Magoo was being passed off as what? I know he uses blue Magoo and states it in the crosses as blue Magoo. For instance, Panama goo.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Aug 20, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Blue Magoo was being passed off as what? I know he uses blue Magoo and states it in the crosses as blue Magoo. For instance, Panama goo.


He explained it on ig. Dont want to misspeak but I beleive he quit using that magoo over either a falling out with dynasty or not having his blessing to use it. Either way he said no more crosses will come from the magoo. It was on his story so you cant go back and look it up. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 20, 2020)

Alright, back to some good stuff. I cut the kernels putang (a purple 10 week pheno) dried and has been curing for a couple of weeks and decided I was going to find the too much line, and I found it quickly! It is truly a 1 or 2 hit cannabis. I smoked a little bowl, and it was waaaayyyy too much. The initial euphoria was intense followed shortly by overwhelming anxiety and pretty much freaking out....lol I felt pretty miserable for about 3 hours. Its beautiful bud that in the right dose is crazy strong and really happy and enjoyable. It the wrong dose It was unpleasant to put it mildly. I have a green 12 week pheno that I will try(carefully) but don't think I will be growing this again. I don't like having to be so exacting with dose, especially when already high as hell...lol

Peace


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Aug 20, 2020)

Btw fuck breeders who get salty when


Bpeace said:


> Alright, back to some good stuff. I cut the kernels putang (a purple 10 week pheno) dried and has been curing for a couple of weeks and decided I was going to find the too much line, and I found it quickly! It is truly a 1 or 2 hit cannabis. I smoked a little bowl, and it was waaaayyyy too much. The initial euphoria was intense followed shortly by overwhelming anxiety and pretty much freaking out....lol I felt pretty miserable for about 3 hours. Its beautiful bud that in the right dose is crazy strong and really happy and enjoyable. It the wrong dose It was unpleasant to put it mildly. I have a green 12 week pheno that I will try(carefully) but don't think I will be growing this again. I don't like having to be so exacting with dose, especially when already high as hell...lol
> 
> Peace


Sounds like I'm popping these next! I have prayer glue x star pupil going now. Running my grape pupil out as I did not find a keeper. It's ok herb just not what I'm looking for


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 20, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Btw fuck breeders who get salty when
> 
> Sounds like I'm popping these next! I have prayer glue x star pupil going now. Running my grape pupil out as I did not find a keeper. It's ok herb just not what I'm looking for


Go for it man, it was a fun grow with a really productive stretch. I gave mine away to a friend that I warned about the potency over and over. He called me a few hours later(presumably from a hiding spot in his closet....lol) to say "you weren't freaking kidding about this stuff"
How is the pg x sp going? I have those too but haven't got to it yet. I tried the PG, and got 2 males and 2 herms and I have been a little gun shy to run em. 

Peace


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 20, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Blue Magoo was being passed off as what? I know he uses blue Magoo and states it in the crosses as blue Magoo. For instance, Panama goo.


I would ask Mass Medical, but he has me blocked. Prof P didn't give specifics and I see it listed as Blue Magoo on MMS website too. I was hoping someone else had been following the nonsense. I don't understand why Prof P would be doing this and calling for seedbanks to drop him without proper reason. I have Star Pupil x Salmon River OG. Lol.


----------



## Puremichigangrow (Aug 20, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Go for it man, it was a fun grow with a really productive stretch. I gave mine away to a friend that I warned about the potency over and over. He called me a few hours later(presumably from a hiding spot in his closet....lol) to say "you weren't freaking kidding about this stuff"
> How is the pg x sp going? I have those too but haven't got to it yet. I tried the PG, and got 2 males and 2 herms and I have been a little gun shy to run em.
> 
> Peace


Only 2 weeks from seed. So far 6 outta 7 are doing great. Culled the other


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 20, 2020)

Germinating a few putang s1's. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 20, 2020)

Puremichigangrow said:


> Only 2 weeks from seed. So far 6 outta 7 are doing great. Culled the other


Awesome keep us updated


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 20, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Germinating a few putang s1's. Let's see what happens!


Goodness will happen!


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 22, 2020)

WTF my germinating seedling disappeared!!!!! Germinated putang seedlings. Paper toweled three, they sprouted, I planted them, and one is fucked g missing now¡!!! Dug around and can't find it. WTF WtF WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 22, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> WTF my germinating seedling disappeared!!!!! Germinated putang seedlings. Paper toweled three, they sprouted, I planted them, and one is fucked g missing now¡!!! Dug around and can't find it. WTF WtF WTF!!!!!!


Did you plant it upside down? Lol


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 22, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> WTF my germinating seedling disappeared!!!!! Germinated putang seedlings. Paper toweled three, they sprouted, I planted them, and one is fucked g missing now¡!!! Dug around and can't find it. WTF WtF WTF!!!!!!


Dude that blows. I have to say I have lost a bunch of plants but never like that...lol


----------



## dankbydrew (Aug 22, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> WTF my germinating seedling disappeared!!!!! Germinated putang seedlings. Paper toweled three, they sprouted, I planted them, and one is fucked g missing now¡!!! Dug around and can't find it. WTF WtF WTF!!!!!!


new soil or reused? bugs or moisture probably got them.


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 28, 2020)

Some Putang coming along Nicely, week 5 and just chopped a green pheno of kernels pupil. I cut it at 13 weeks and still couldn't find any amber trichomes


----------



## Bpeace (Aug 28, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Some Putang coming along Nicely, week 5 and just chopped a green pheno of kernels pupil. I cut it at 13 weeks and still couldn't find any amber trichomes


Correction green pheno of kernels Putang


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 9, 2020)

Got my first PuTang and Star Pupil in flower!! Hoping they live up to their advertised effects!!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2020)

Just read the backstory on this guy on ig. He really was just a tester for Mel and started his stock off an s1 of her buckeye purple? Lol. Wow.


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 9, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Just read the backstory on this guy on ig. He really was just a tester for Mel and started his stock off an s1 of her buckeye purple? Lol. Wow.


How can rumors like this even be proven?! Just curious as the dude seems to get a lot of hate even though I’ve never seen factual “proof” to back up any claims made against him.


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 9, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Just read the backstory on this guy on ig. He really was just a tester for Mel and started his stock off an s1 of her buckeye purple? Lol. Wow.


Does anyone really care about his backstory? I am not writing a book...lol His gear is high quality and the effects are exactly what he says they are. The rumor mill is a waste of time and positive pupil vibes
Peace


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 9, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Got my first PuTang and Star Pupil in flower!! Hoping they live up to their advertised effects!!


Awesome man, I hope you enjoy them. Keep us updated on your progress and thoughts
Peace


----------



## The_Mountain_Mystic (Sep 9, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Awesome man, I hope you enjoy them. Keep us updated on your progress and thoughts
> Peace


Will do! The PuTang is a little under 4 weeks into flower. Starting to purple up nicely. The Star Pupil is about 2 weeks into flower and I’m seeing streaks of purple starting to develop already. Star Pupil had by far the best smell of any plant I’ve had in veg ever!


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 9, 2020)

The_Mountain_Mystic said:


> Will do! The PuTang is a little under 4 weeks into flower. Starting to purple up nicely. The Star Pupil is about 2 weeks into flower and I’m seeing streaks of purple starting to develop already. Star Pupil had by far the best smell of any plant I’ve had in veg ever!


She is spectacular!


----------



## skuba (Sep 9, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Just read the backstory on this guy on ig. He really was just a tester for Mel and started his stock off an s1 of her buckeye purple? Lol. Wow.


The whole mass medical thing is pretty funny, pretty sure he has a few sock accounts on here too. And Mel Frank is actually a dude, if that’s who we’re talking about


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 9, 2020)

skuba said:


> pretty sure he has a few sock accounts on here too.


Yep. This.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2020)

skuba said:


> The whole mass medical thing is pretty funny, pretty sure he has a few sock accounts on here too. And Mel Frank is actually a dude, if that’s who we’re talking about


Melvenetics, aka Mel does the buckeye purp, just sayin


----------



## cardgenius (Sep 10, 2020)

So he’s renamed/stolen strains from Dynasty and Melvin? Wow, sounds like any breeders out there looking to work with him should be prepared to have their stuff stolen and renamed by this clown.

Anyone catch that post by Dragons Flame last week before he deleted it? Good shit


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 10, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Anyone catch that post by Dragons Flame last week before he deleted it? Good shit


Post by Dragons Flame? Must have missed it. Care to paraphrase for us? I'm guessing it must have given some truth, because there was a bunch of whiny "all those haters spreading lies" posts in MMS's IG story.

edit: MMS not MSS


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Bpeace (Sep 10, 2020)

Putang 1 week to go!


----------



## cardgenius (Sep 10, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Post by Dragons Flame? Must have missed it. Care to paraphrase for us? I'm guessing it must have given some truth, because there was a bunch of whiny "all those haters spreading lies" posts in MMS's IG story.
> 
> edit: MMS not MSS


DF made a casual post about being on an upcoming MMS podcast and someone asked DF why he affiliates with MMS when he’s been called out by so many for being a liar, unethical and just shady person. DF replied saying he’s gone back and forth with this issue(I assume about being affiliated with MMS) but at the end of the day MMS has helped him build his brand. Other people chimed in and so did Professor P(that’s when it got good) by calling out and detailing how he helped MMS for 2 years only to have him try and steal his Blue Magoo. Professor P has emails proving it. MMS of course came in with his usual “don’t believe the lies and any proof anyone shows is just fake“ shtick. More people started calling MMS out and then DF just deleted the post and put up an ‘Office Space’ meme in its place.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 10, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> DF made a casual post about being on an upcoming MMS podcast and someone asked DF why he affiliates with MMS when he’s been called out by so many for being a liar, unethical and just shady person. DF replied saying he’s gone back and forth with this issue(I assume about being affiliated with MMS) but at the end of the day MMS has helped him build his brand. Other people chimed in and so did Professor P(that’s when it got good) by calling out and detailing how he helped MMS for 2 years only to have him try and steal his Blue Magoo. Professor P has emails proving it. MMS of course came in with his usual “don’t believe the lies and any proof anyone shows is just fake“ shtick. More people started calling MMS out and then DF just deleted the post and put up an ‘Office Space’ meme in its place.


Seems like deja vu. Pretty sure the same sort of thing happened with Green Bodhi (not _the_ Bodhi) around the same time as the Acapulco Gold fiasco. 

When one person has an issue with someone, it's easily chalked up to a personality clash or misunderstanding. When multiple people have issues with the same person, the answer probably isn't "they're all haters", especially when most are reports of similar unethical behavior. Just sayin'


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 10, 2020)

Prayer Pupil fattening up. She would already be fat but I left the light on veg wattage for a month..oops


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 10, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Prayer Pupil fattening up. She would already be fat but I left the light on veg wattage for a month..oops


What’s all over the leaves?


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 10, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> What’s all over the leaves?


Looks like some type of bug or bugs.


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 10, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> What’s all over the leaves?


Having some mite issues, it's a little late in the game for neem oil, so have been using coconut water as a foliar, and it works but it doesn't totally kill them
Peace


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like Mass Medical is closing according to his IG. This seems fishy after the recent criticism.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 14, 2020)

ThunderBirdgrows said:


> Looks like Mass Medical is closing according to his IG. This seems fishy after the recent criticism.


He’s trying to cash in and create the same retirement hype that Gromer did. Some of his strains seem to really help people, and that’s awesome. His ethics are a different story and the cannabis community will be better off if he does actually retire...one less snake creating marketing hype


----------



## dankbydrew (Sep 14, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> He’s trying to cash in and create the same retirement hype that Gromer did. Some of his strains seem to really help people, and that’s awesome. His ethics are a different story and the cannabis community will be better off if he does actually retire...one less snake creating marketing hype


This feels weird, but if Star Pupil is really a tester of the Evelyne from Melvanetics and he was knowingly renaming other strains as well, hasta lluego!


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 14, 2020)

He did this once before...said he was taking a break for health reasons and was back on 6 days later


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 14, 2020)

Well I never bought his story that a friend gave him this seed and he really didn’t know what it was and all that jazz. It was WAY too vague and wierd. I would have bought that it was a bag seed but then he couldn’t play the rare and unique angle. Hey good cannabis is good cannabis but don’t feed me a line of bs. He built mystique. He is an excellent marketer though and that coupled with anything decent is going to sell like crazy. You can tell he has a super thin skin though. It’s kinda funny I didn’t know half the controversies until he started posting about negative vibes and haters. Those young kids caring about what strangers care say about them on social media.... Also His stuff is unlistenable with that voice changer...I mean own it.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 14, 2020)

Stoned ninja from Dojo seed co is claiming star pupil is his ninja fruit renamed


----------



## stealthfader508 (Sep 14, 2020)

I have a bunch of his strains going right now and they're doing well ... but i read through all the breaking news today, and my opinion now is this


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 14, 2020)

stealthfader508 said:


> I have a bunch of his strains going right now and they're doing well ... but i read through all the breaking news today, and my opinion now is this dude's a clown show ... this is who we're talking about https://www.flatfacefingerboards.com/


Wow that stuff is surprisingly expensive.


----------



## cardgenius (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow, hes breaking records with this drop, er I mean shit show! So much for the “don’t believe the haters“ huh #pupilfam? lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 15, 2020)

What a fucking clown show these guy's are turning my state into him and CopyCat have just made us look like a bunch of fucking Muppets out here!
Hope you all start running some gear from Mass that has real breeders doing work IE Boston Roots Seed Co. and Green Team also from Mass their gear is Legit and i know for a Fact they don't play that Hippie Angle on everyone !


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> What a fucking clown show these guy's are turning my state into him and CopyCat have just made us look like a bunch of fucking Muppets out here!
> Hope you all start running some gear from Mass that has real breeders doing work IE Boston Roots Seed Co. and Green Team also from Mass their gear is Legit and i know for a Fact they don't play that Hippie Angle on everyone !


Ya seems the heat got to much for this guy...just breezing thru this thread theres a lot of shady shit going on with mms. Voice changers, stealing from prop P/ Dynasty. 1st off-Prop P from dynasty is a legend, I grew that guys gear year ago and its fucking fire, dude doesn't get the respect he deserves.
From what I get it out of the whole thing- MassMedical got testers from top of the line/respected breeders then went out started mms and claimed what came from those testers were his own strains! Thats a big big no-no. These dudes trusted you to give you testers and if you really did that, that is completely fucked up. Anyone chiming in about, "no one owns beans", this isn't the same deal. You can't take unrealesed testers and start a fucking seed company. That's beyond unethical. 
Another thing I have to say is, I noticed this dude cruising thru the thug pug board and he seems like a nice enough dude. His thug collab plants look great, though must say most of his work is not my cup of tea. It's making me wonder if he was interested in what was happening with gromers retirement/health issues so he could kill 2 birds with 1 stone and make some $$$ on the way out? Makes you think.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya seems the heat got to much for this guy...just breezing thru this thread theres a lot of shady shit going on with mms. Voice changers, stealing from prop P/ Dynasty. 1st off-Prop P from dynasty is a legend, I grew that guys gear year ago and its fucking fire, dude doesn't get the respect he deserves.
> From what I get it out of the whole thing- MassMedical got testers from top of the line/respected breeders then went out started mms and claimed what came from those testers were his own strains! Thats a big big no-no. These dudes trusted you to give you testers and if you really did that, that is completely fucked up. Anyone chiming in about, "no one owns beans", this isn't the same deal. You can't take unrealesed testers and start a fucking seed company. That's beyond unethical.
> Another thing I have to say is, I noticed this dude cruising thru the thug pug board and he seems like a nice enough dude. His thug collab plants look great, though must say most of his work is not my cup of tea. It's making me wonder if he was interested in what was happening with gromers retirement/health issues so he could kill 2 birds with 1 stone and make some $$$ on the way out? Makes you think.


 Maybe idk about the Gromer thing i know his parents have Loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg money so i'm not so sure that's the case i mean you seen the dude right lol . Copy Cat is the same deal man ! 

I kept my mouth shut for too long on this matter i mean i let it be known about where i stood with dude but i didn't out right throw him on Blast because i fuck with Growmer and didn't want any heat my way but people should really do some digging into who and what they are buying and you would know you where wasting your spending your hard earned money on his gear. 
I mean it isn't my money i was even offered his MMS cut of Putang not from him mind you i don't know the kid personally and wouldn't even take it 
IDK where his lines came from nor do i care i just know an Ass-clown when i see an Ass-clown and he is most Assuredly an Ass-Hat !


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Maybe idk about the Gromer thing i know his parents have Loooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg money so i'm not so sure that's the case i mean you seen the dude right lol . Copy Cat is the same deal man !
> 
> I kept my mouth shut for too long on this matter i mean i let it be known about where i stood with dude but i didn't out right throw him on Blast because i fuck with Growmer and didn't want any heat my way but people should really do some digging into who and what they are buying and you would know you where wasting your spending your hard earned money on his gear.
> I mean it isn't my money i was even offered his MMS cut of Putang not from him mind you i don't know the kid personally and wouldn't even take it
> IDK where his lines came from nor do i care i just know an Ass-clown when i see an Ass-clown and he is most Assuredly an Ass-Hat !


Ya whatever with that, it's not like gromer offered him his mendobreath studley or something. Imagine that- gromer gave him a male, sure he what start up a whole new line. Lol. 

Doubtful he'll be done, it seems is has a fragile ego and will want to come back and prove whatever the fuck.
The thing that truly bothered me about him was the way he came for indica cookie type strains, he literally talked shit about them. I think he just couldn't grow them well or whatever. Then he acted like his strains were some magical sativas that cure any ailment. Fucking please with that shit. I love puffing on ogs and cookies, all type of indicas because I don't want the racy high that sativas give me.


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 15, 2020)

I gotta say I am disappointed. I have run a bunch of his gear and been really happy with the results. I am keeping my putang pheno forever...lol


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya whatever with that, it's not like gromer offered him his mendobreath studley or something. Imagine that- gromer gave him a male, sure he what start up a whole new line. Lol.
> 
> Doubtful he'll be done, it seems is has a fragile ego and will want to come back and prove whatever the fuck.
> The thing that truly bothered me about him was the way he came for indica cookie type strains, he literally talked shit about them. I think he just couldn't grow them well or whatever. Then he acted like his strains were some magical sativas that cure any ailment. Fucking please with that shit. I love puffing on ogs and cookies, all type of indicas because I don't want the racy high that sativas give me.


Lol then he bred with a cookies strain...but this one was different. you’re totally right like every other post was against cookies for the longest time...

Cookies was (is) the flavor of the day so he told everyone cookies was junk and inferred that anyone who breeds with cookies doesn’t have a good vibe. If most people are putting out cookies crosses (or ever have) and people remotely buy into his bs then he just knocked out 80% of his competition.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 15, 2020)

The pure swabi isn’t going to be released per MMS. Irrazinig gave them to him for preservation run. It’s a special kinda dirt bag who accepts landrace to do a preservation run and makes a cross with it to sell...but doesn’t do the preservation run.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 15, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> The pure swabi isn’t going to be released per MMS. Irrazinig gave them to him for preservation run. It’s a special kinda dirt bag who accepts landrace to do a preservation run and makes a cross with it to sell...but doesn’t do the preservation run.


just like the Pan Dragon he did with Dragon Flame Genetics. Dragon sold them for 60$ and Mass just re released them and selling for like 120$ or some shit lol

I don’t know how well these are but i have some put back i got for 60$ when Dragon had them instock.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 15, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> The pure swabi isn’t going to be released per MMS. Irrazinig gave them to him for preservation run. It’s a special kinda dirt bag who accepts landrace to do a preservation run and makes a cross with it to sell...but doesn’t do the preservation run.


Same thing happened with Acapulco Gold. He was called out after charging $100/pack and ended up giving them away.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Same thing happened with Acapulco Gold. He was called out after charging $100/pack and ended up giving them away.


Yea at least those got made. I know about the Acapulco but at least those seeds are floating around. This is actually way worse. These ones are crossed and gone. So I hope Irrazinig didn’t put all his eggs in the MMS basket.


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Sep 15, 2020)

I think part of the problem with the Mass Medical situation is that it was hard to find any criticisms of him if you didn’t follow certain ppl on Instagram.

There were positive grow reports, the credible podcasts had him on, and Bodhi left compliments on his IG. If all those ppl were giving this guy attention, surely he must be legit?

The only easily accessible criticism seemed to be comments by BigSco508 and Dividedsky on rollitup.

Professor P has been the most vocal and constant critic of MMS, but if you didn’t follow him on IG, you probably didn’t know.
What is stopping this scenario from playing out again?


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 15, 2020)

whytewidow said:


> Here' my finished Lambs Pupil from mass medicals.
> 
> View attachment 4065997 View attachment 4065998 View attachment 4065999 View attachment 4066002 View attachment 4066003 View attachment 4066004 View attachment 4066006 View attachment 4066007


Looks Killa!


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

ThunderBirdgrows said:


> I think part of the problem with the Mass Medical situation is that it was hard to find any criticisms of him if you didn’t follow certain ppl on Instagram.
> 
> There were positive grow reports, the credible podcasts had him on, and Bodhi left compliments on his IG. If all those ppl were giving this guy attention, surely he must be legit?
> 
> ...


 Lol people need to realize that IG is just a promotion platform (either promoting self/likes or product) and you need to go to more substantial platforms (like this one) or they need to change it so the poster can’t delete negative stuff from comments. Problem is people are kinda lazy and they believe everything they see posted or just look at the surface. I mean people don’t see a tv ad and go WOW that the toothpaste I need and go out and defend it and promote it myself...I’m on team CREST fuck you Colgate. IG is really just all ads (they just don’t tell you it’s an ad) and for some reason people are surprised when things aren’t what they seem.

Rarely I do get in good convos in dms and stuff but honestly it’s a super one dimensional and pretty vapid. I see tons of pics with no strain no weeks no nothing. Occasionally you will see great ones like irrizins and mainegrower.

I actually like IG alot because it lets me see what’s coming out from the breeders I like (and have already researched) But I am under no illusion that every word posted is an Ad and what they want me to see.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2020)

ThunderBirdgrows said:


> I think part of the problem with the Mass Medical situation is that it was hard to find any criticisms of him if you didn’t follow certain ppl on Instagram.
> 
> There were positive grow reports, the credible podcasts had him on, and Bodhi left compliments on his IG. If all those ppl were giving this guy attention, surely he must be legit?
> 
> ...


It does take a little searching and sitting back to listen. He stated in an email that some unknown breeder is going to be continuing his putang S1...later this year. He’s also dropping 25+ strains on the heels of his retirement announcement. He’ll be back


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> It does take a little searching and sitting back to listen. He stated in an email that some unknown breeder is going to be continuing his putang S1...later this year. He’s also dropping 25+ strains on the heels of his retirement announcement. He’ll be back


I agree. He will find a shill and say he is the best most awesome breeder who is unknown because he only cares for plants and hates the limelight....and he will now be MMS or he will be Transfering everything to him so everyone should follow him and then the spin machine will start.

listen he is smart he will make a ton of money. He is taking advantage of a semi-legal disjointed market.

I just HATE that he fucks with landrace things (he sets the preservationists back when they trust him) and says it’s all for the plant but sells 125$ packs and doesn’t really give to the community. If this prick actually gave a ton of stuff away to those in need I wouldn’t say boo. If I had a “magical” strain that was amazing for sick people I would be giving it away like water and selling the crosses and other stuff to make my $. I feel the same way about charlottes web and stuff...making that stuff commonly available only helps people and our cause to making this all legal. I wouldn’t be able to sleep at night knowing there was someone who wanted something that could help them and all I had to do was snip a branch. I want to see this shit like tomatoes and sold at farm stands.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 16, 2020)

the scene got played by what looks like a top notch 9 ball dork... dude should get a nice ass whooping and have it posted on social media...id throw down a 10 pack of treez to watch somebody molly whop his hands so he cant ever do that lame ass finger boarding again....his fingers should all be broken so he cant be the Tony Hawk of 5 finger skating bro.... Im traditional with my ass whoopings ...weed out future slime like this also


----------



## stealthfader508 (Sep 16, 2020)

why can't anyone with a pack of putang make beans and start selling it themselves now?.... or any MMS strains for that matter?... if he said MMS is out of business, doesn't that remove any ethical concerns? ... the more I watch breeders fight with each other over dumb shit, the more I realize it's all just a con ... they call it an industry,* but it's not an industry*, you need regulation to have an actual industry ... it's just a bunch of outlaws trying to enforce their own version of ethical standards on evryone else ... when in reality, not one single breeder on this planet has any proprietary rights to their strains.... and there's nothing that will ever be done to change that... until of course big business get involved in breeding, regulates it, then monopolizes the trademarks and patents... then all the "breeders" will be back to selling qp's

to be honest, I've bought a bunch of MMS gear in the past... and now I feel like a twat for it ... not because he may have stolen the original genetics... I actually couldn't care less about that the more I think about it ... it's also not because his gear grows shitty weed, some of it's actually been alright... it's not psychedelic, life-changing, top-shelf like he sells it ... but it grows well, and gets me just about as high as everything else

the actual reason I feel like a twat is that I actually bought into it, at about $20/seed ... now that the man behind the mask has been revealed, I'm embarrassed I spent my time growing out this dweebs gear ... i would actually respect it if he owned up to it and said, "yea I'm a fkn outlaw, i took one of your testers and called it star pupil, what you gonna do about it?" .... or if he didn't do it say, "nah, I never took your shit, prove otherwise or fuck off" ... I'd actually respect that too .... instead, he said, "don't believe the rumors, i'm out of business, but look out for the 30 new crosses still dropping at my butt-buddy's seed bank" ... fk him and fk me for buying into it


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Not the Olympic finger board champ.


Lol I have an image of Nancy Kerrigan saying “why why why” but with his fingers lol. Olympic dreams shattered. The best thing you can do is just forget this guy and be skeptical in the future.
The irony is I bet he could have kept going by just keep saying “they are haters”


----------



## stealthfader508 (Sep 16, 2020)

Here's one of my MMS in the greenhouse this year ... this strain was formerly known as grape pupil, but I've decided to rename it Purple Fingerboarder from here on out ... cool?


----------



## EricHansen (Sep 16, 2020)

This breeder sounds Sketchy as fuck lol


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2020)

Good riddance...the strains sucked. Not sure how Putang got voted as a High Times strain of the month (or whatever it was) because it sucks, and is unstable as hell! Yeah I'm sorry I got sucked into the hype as well


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

No one should feel bad about it. He talks a great game and if your not in the know...how do you know? It’s the way the industry is now.


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Sep 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Lol people need to realize that IG is just a promotion platform (either promoting self/likes or product) and you need to go to more substantial platforms (like this one) or they need to change it so the poster can’t delete negative stuff from comments. Problem is people are kinda lazy and they believe everything they see posted or just look at the surface. I mean people don’t see a tv ad and go WOW that the toothpaste I need and go out and defend it and promote it myself...I’m on team CREST fuck you Colgate. IG is really just all ads (they just don’t tell you it’s an ad) and for some reason people are surprised when things aren’t what they seem.
> 
> Rarely I do get in good convos in dms and stuff but honestly it’s a super one dimensional and pretty vapid. I see tons of pics with no strain no weeks no nothing. Occasionally you will see great ones like irrizins and mainegrower.
> 
> I actually like IG alot because it lets me see what’s coming out from the breeders I like (and have already researched) But I am under no illusion that every word posted is an Ad and what they want me to see.


I agree with you, Instagram is largely about self promotion and putting out your curated image to world. Most social media serves that purpose, I have no illusions about that. In 2020 Instagram is the platform that breeders are most active on and post info on first. It’s also the only place that had documented accusations against MMS, but you had to be in the know.

My concern is that even if you did your research on MMS on other platforms such as Rollitup, etc, the community was largely silent. I know because I spent hours looking into him a few months ago.

That’s why I don’t believe the narrative that ppl who bought his seeds were lazy and didn’t take the time to look research him. I think many exp growers had suspicions but didn’t want to burn any bridges so they kept silent. I think that’s part of the reason MMS was allowed the flourish in plain site.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

ThunderBirdgrows said:


> I agree with you, Instagram is largely about self promotion and putting out your curated image to world. Most social media serves that purpose, I have no illusions about that. In 2020 Instagram is the platform that breeders are most active on and post info on first. It’s also the only place that had documented accusations against MMS, but you had to be in the know.
> 
> My concern is that even if you did your research on MMS on other platforms such as Rollitup, etc, the community was largely silent. I know because I spent hours looking into him a few months ago.
> 
> That’s why I don’t believe the narrative that ppl who bought his seeds were lazy and didn’t take the time to look research him. I think many exp growers had suspicions but didn’t want to burn any bridges so they kept silent. I think that’s part of the reason MMS was allowed the flourish in plain site.


Hmm ok point taken. I am more into breeders than most people and I’m on multiple sites and sometimes it comes up just in passing. So your right...not lazy. He did constantly for a long time make these rambling posts about haters and lies which is kinda a red flag to maybe start looking.

but honestly would it even matter for the majority of people? There are TONS of great breeders and just take a look at the copycat thread. I mean it’s fine if you want your genetics that way...copycat is actually better than MMS because he doesn’t put up a holy front..but man I can’t see why anyone would buy something from someone who has constantly fucked over their own customers many times in the past and obviously doesn’t test gear. But people defend him, even though his genetics could be gotten cheaper elsewhere from way more reputable breeders. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ . This thread got derailed sorry.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2020)

Email for future reference


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Sep 16, 2020)

I can't believe I fell for another clown breeder. The first was medman from icmag, Chimera verbally destroyed him.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

25 releases.....so really he is going to be running, just creating hype....those swabi crosses really piss me off. Make your crosses but not the preservation. FU. So these will all go like hot cakes even if they are flaming garbage because they are “rare”. I am guessing in a year when it’s all released he will say “hey I went on a spiritual journey and the plant called me back. Too many people complained to me that no cannabis was as good as mine and touched them the same way. People told me I was the only one who breed for intentions, with a mindfulness. I will be reopening MMS for some very special small batch releases but because they are small I unfortunately will have to charge $200 a pack”


----------



## OVH (Sep 16, 2020)

I got a cut from a friend that grew out his star pupil x Mr. E I think or something like that. I’m growing it out now and it does smell pretty good. But both those strains are probably stollen... so I think I’ll call it bad juju and after I chop It that will be the end of that.


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey man a good plant is a good plant. It doesn’t know what it is, who made it. This goes for any breeder. If it’s good keep it. Pass it out. Give some bud to someone in need. Turn that frown upside down. Just don’t buy from him if you don’t agree with his practices.


----------



## bigbuff (Sep 16, 2020)

Here's my hot take: I don't approve of what Mass Medical has done, but I just wouldn't buy his seeds, and for me it ends there. Taking and renaming cuts isn't cool but everything these days is hype marketing, it's really on the customer to sort it out treat it with caution, like EVERY OTHER INDUSTRY. Also, I seriously doubt the genetics are trash, I just saw a post the other day hyping up Moby Grape as the best of the new Pug stuff. I'm sure they aren't all winners but come on, there is probably a reason that Gromer wanted to breed with Putang, if it was shit he wouldn't have touched it.

In reality, I think the community has a lot of toxicity, which makes me appreciate the real ones that much more, and I don't sweat the posers. You can see it with the ever divisive Gromer IMO. Like, yeah the dude is grumpy, but people get SO butthurt about it on Insta, and then he gets people sending him death threats, so to be honest, I get why the guy is just sick of it, and why he is so antagonistic. The whole world of legal cannabis is full of dudes just trashing eachother (your glass is shit, your seeds are shit, your marketing is shit, your quartz insert is shit, your attitude is shit). I messaged Gromer once, and he was rude to me, so I said "lol my bad" and he instantly changed his tone and was kind. It's almost like you get what you give in this life... Thug pug dropped $80 packs of fire for years, you could've made a small fortune off him if you wanted to. Hate the game, not the player.

Even worse, this hater bullshit is constant on instagram, and it reminds me of rap beefs, where little growers try to get notoriety by trashing the competition (since, you know, you can't actually smell or smoke what they are slinging unless you pay for it, wait three months, and know what you're doing).

The worst one I saw recently was where a grower who I've followed and respect started trashing another grower just for using the same strain name and the same logo for his pack (it was Terp Bomb, and the logo was a little bomb with eyes from Mario, and let's be real, it was probably unintentional). It's such a generic name, and such a generic image, the whole idea that he'd be up in arms over it is crazy to me, and then he was posting pictures of the guy, calling him a pedophile because of how he looked, saying IT WAS MY STRAIN. Talk about an ego trip, oof... he deleted the post a day later because I'm sure he realized it was showing people who he really was. Hasn't said a word about it since. I saw his true colors though, and def won't support him anymore...

So many growers have put out so many generic genetics with names like CAKE POP or REESEZ or CINNA CRUNCH that it's asinine to me that anyone thinks they own anything more than delusion. I guess that's what happens when you're trying to sell people a $200 pack of seeds that is supposedly going to taste like something from The Cheesecake Factory. If it's certified fire and rappers are namedropping it then yeah, congrats, you created a strain, otherwise stay humble and more importantly stay in your lane lol.

Not trying to hate on anyone here, and I get where you guys are coming from, but come on, saying that people should jump him and break his fingers? That's not right.


----------



## Celticjack (Sep 16, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> I remember one time he made a post railing against dispensary weed and the chase for high THC% and then a few days later bragged about how high one of his strains tested.





Bpeace said:


> Does anyone really care about his backstory? I am not writing a book...lol His gear is high quality and the effects are exactly what he says they are. The rumor mill is a waste of time and positive pupil vibes
> Peace


well said !


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok, there are a million breeders, don't have time to research them for a year (running a garden with a disability) and all the big guys seem to want ridiculous $200 a pack prices. I was recommended MMS from a well known reputable seedbank, grew it and really liked most of them.I really am keeping my putang keeper forever good plant good meds for me. So, what are we in the masses supposed to do? Can anyone just give me a couple breeders to check out? I will give one, Annunaki genetics. He is awesome, tests all his gear and maybe be one of the nicest human beings out there. He sent me flower seeds from his house because we were talking about the things we like to grow. Obviously, those are the people I would like to support. So somebody help me out cause I feel I have been bamboozled, hoodwinked, led astray, run amuck, and flat out deceived!
Peace


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Ok, there are a million breeders, don't have time to research them for a year (running a garden with a disability) and all the big guys seem to want ridiculous $200 a pack prices. I was recommended MMS from a well known reputable seedbank, grew it and really liked most of them.I really am keeping my putang keeper forever good plant good meds for me. So, what are we in the masses supposed to do? Can anyone just give me a couple breeders to check out? I will give one, Annunaki genetics. He is awesome, tests all his gear and maybe be one of the nicest human beings out there. He sent me flower seeds from his house because we were talking about the things we like to grow. Obviously, those are the people I would like to support. So somebody help me out cause I feel I have been bamboozled, hoodwinked, led astray, run amuck, and flat out deceived!
> Peace


If you haven't already, check out the Useful Seeds thread, you would be hard pressed to find a more down to earth and all around decent human being. He puts out some interesting stuff that's not all hype this crossed with hype that and at a very respectable price as well.


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 16, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> If you haven't already, check out the Useful Seeds thread, you would be hard pressed to find a more down to earth and all around decent human being. He puts out some interesting stuff that's not all hype this crossed with hype that and at a very respectable price as well.


Thanks man!


----------



## Coalcat (Sep 16, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> If you haven't already, check out the Useful Seeds thread, you would be hard pressed to find a more down to earth and all around decent human being. He puts out some interesting stuff that's not all hype this crossed with hype that and at a very respectable price as well.


Second this. And Bodhi of course.


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Second this. And Bodhi of course.


Of course there is a few ripping off his name because of name recognition, which if I remember correctly is who I was able to find with Google. Is Green Bodhi over at well grown seeds the real Bodhi?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Of course there is a few ripping off his name because of name recognition, which if I remember correctly is who I was able to find with Google. Is Green Bodhi over at well grown seeds the real Bodhi?


Different Bodhi but he has some good stuff


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 16, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Different Bodhi but he has some good stuff


Where do I find the "Real Bodhi"? See how confusing this can get...lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Where do I find the "Real Bodhi"? See how confusing this can get...lol


Great lakes genetics carries bodhi and green bodhi.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Where do I find the "Real Bodhi"? See how confusing this can get...lol


Also from what I hear green bodhi and bodhi know each other and bodhi supports the use of his name and such. They even have some collabs over at glg.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Sep 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Ok, there are a million breeders, don't have time to research them for a year (running a garden with a disability) and all the big guys seem to want ridiculous $200 a pack prices. I was recommended MMS from a well known reputable seedbank, grew it and really liked most of them.I really am keeping my putang keeper forever good plant good meds for me. So, what are we in the masses supposed to do? Can anyone just give me a couple breeders to check out? I will give one, Annunaki genetics. He is awesome, tests all his gear and maybe be one of the nicest human beings out there. He sent me flower seeds from his house because we were talking about the things we like to grow. Obviously, those are the people I would like to support. So somebody help me out cause I feel I have been bamboozled, hoodwinked, led astray, run amuck, and flat out deceived!
> Peace



Buying from ethical breeders is really important to me personally. There's a lot I could say on the matter but that sums it up. 

I highly recommend Lucky Dog & Dominion Seed Co.

Lots of different strains, it's all tested and the breeders (Skunk VA and Duke Diamond) work with some great cuts and are humble as can be. They let the weed do the talking, as one should in my opinion. 

Legit breeders? Yes.
Been doing this since before it was legal? Yes.
Cuts real and ethically sourced? Yes.

Most importantly, the weed grows well, is stable and gets you high as shit.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 16, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Where do I find the "Real Bodhi"? See how confusing this can get...lol


GLG, JBC, Headie’s, GLO off the top of my head


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 17, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> I am guessing in a year when it’s all released he will say “hey I went on a spiritual journey and the plant called me back. Too many people complained to me that no cannabis was as good as mine and touched them the same way. People told me I was the only one who breed for intentions, with a mindfulness. I will be reopening MMS for some very special small batch releases but because they are small I unfortunately will have to charge $200 a pack”


This. He's been hanging with the guys at Gage Green Group. If he doesn't directly join them, he'll adopt their business model of "boutique" seeds that come in price tiers from like $200 - $1000 a pack.


----------



## Celticjack (Sep 17, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> This. He's been hanging with the guys at Gage Green Group. If he doesn't directly join them, he'll adopt their business model of "boutique" seeds that come in price tiers from like $200 - $1000 a pack.


You’re exactly right , I’ve followed MMS for a long time and he’s mentioned that . Gage green gear is way over priced gear that doesn’t get me any higher than anyone else’s gear. You can’t beat bodhi’s gear especially when it’s on sale , like now at GLG


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you all for the suggestions and feeding my bean addiction...lol Every seed comes with a dream of bloom!
Peace


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2020)

Closed
For clean up threads of violence etc aren’t allowed here brush yourself up on rules


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2020)

Actually Im going to keep this closed it looks like there is drama, and tbh Rollitup doesnt really get involved in the ins and outs of that crap but were not going to tag someone repeatidly and than ask them to defend themselves to a crowd of clearly angry people who dont give a shit.


While were on the subject people are trying to doxx this guy and that isnt cool.


----------

